# Agility University



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone taken classes through Agility University? Any comments? I know folks like (most of) the classes from Denise Fenzi, so I was wondering how these compare.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

...I got nothing except Greg Louganis does dog agility? HOW NEAT!

I don't know how the courses compare, obviously, but I'm going to stalk this thread. They have some neat courses I could use.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

CptJack said:


> ...I got nothing except Greg Louganis does dog agility? HOW NEAT!


Yeah, I think he did commentary for the Westminster televised agility trials. I can't look at him without tensing up and holding my head. 



> I don't know how the courses compare, obviously, but I'm going to stalk this thread. They have some neat courses I could use.


It looks like they have some cool stuff. I've watched Four Paw Fusion Yoga (Katie wasn't being cooperative) and it was really neat. There are some nice sounding classes...so much training, so little time. This is why I need to win the lottery or marry for money.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Never done it, but I've heard good things if that helps


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I've heard good things from experienced people. Haven't taken a class yet.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I have only taken two classes from Agility U and I hated both of them, like all the way down to my toes. 

I just finished my second class there two weeks ago and I am so pissed that they don't do surveys afterwards. I would SO love a place to be heard. I feel like I am owed my enrollment back.

Never again. Not ever.

I have taken on-line classes from Fenzi, One Happy Dog, Leerburg, Susan Garret, and Agility U. Agility U is the only place I have no intentions of ever trying again.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

trainingjunkie said:


> I have only taken two classes from Agility U and I hated both of them, like all the way down to my toes.
> 
> I just finished my second class there two weeks ago and I am so pissed that they don't do surveys afterwards. I would SO love a place to be heard. I feel like I am owed my enrollment back.
> 
> ...


Wow! That is a strong statement! What specifically didn't you like about them? 

I have vaguely considered taking a class from them, so any information you can give would be great.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!



trainingjunkie said:


> I have only taken two classes from Agility U and I hated both of them, like all the way down to my toes.
> 
> I just finished my second class there two weeks ago and I am so pissed that they don't do surveys afterwards. I would SO love a place to be heard. I feel like I am owed my enrollment back.
> 
> ...


Sorry you had a bad experience. If you don't mind sharing, what didn't you like?


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I am happy to talk about my experience. Just send a PM.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Now that is interesting....I haven't taken their classes yet. My instructor really likes them and has taken classes through Agility U.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

MrsBoats said:


> Now that is interesting....I haven't taken their classes yet. My instructor really likes them and has taken classes through Agility U.


Maybe I just got a bad class. It isn't fair to judge with such a small base of experience. The first class was much better than my second class, so maybe I just got a dud. I didn't love the first class I tried either, but it was much better than the last one. Still, I'm not likely to return.


----------

